# Update Sister



## cmzaha (Apr 26, 2019)

Here is hoping for some good Karma today, and I need a lot of it 

My Attorney is calling my sister and see if she will agree to return how we were taking care of mom and updating all accounts so I have access to monitor my mom's accounts. Otherwise he is going to inform her that we are all set to go to court for conservatorship, which I honestly do not want so he is going to explain how it is going to work with a third party conservator. My attorney said that she is not going to qualify for conversatorship. What she does not count on is the fact I will let it go to a third party and she is counting on mom's estate to live and hold on to her house. It will be the third party that eats up the entire estate. I am doubting she will answer her phone since she has become so arrogant and thinks she has won everything. We shall see... He is also going to tell her to drop the Order of Protection, that would save me a couple thousand. 

Last week she pulled a left turn in front of a car and wrecked mom's car on. Mom was in the car and of course it hit on mom's side. I guess she is okay, but they refused going to the hospital. Mom is on Coumadin and could have had internal injuries from the seat belt. I would have insisted she went to the hospital for observation, afterall she is 93.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 26, 2019)

Sending good mojo and prayers that things work out for you.   Maybe there is a little light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 26, 2019)

Crossing all fingers and toes that everything goes well.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 26, 2019)

Thankyou Dibbles and Shari, I really hope it works.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 26, 2019)

Praying all goes well on behalf of you and your mom!


IrishLass


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 26, 2019)

Good luck--I hope everything is finally going to settle


----------



## zanzalawi (Apr 26, 2019)

It’s a very reasonable solution for her- I really hope she takes it and ends this entire fiasco
So sad for all the stress and heartache  you’ve had


----------



## earlene (Apr 26, 2019)

My prayers are with your mom and you, dear Carolyn.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 26, 2019)

Thankyou everyone. I am now sitting and waiting to hear back from my Attorney.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 29, 2019)

Prayers for you and yours from here.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 29, 2019)

Thankyou everyone. She would not return my Attorneys call.


----------



## cmzaha (May 23, 2019)

She would work nothing out with my Attorney, so I finally made the decision, with help from my hubby, that I am going to file for conservatorship. This is going to get expensive 
She now moved her daughter's boyfriend, daughter and granddaughter into my mom's house.


----------



## dibbles (May 23, 2019)

Good luck with everything Carolyn. It seems that you really have no options.


----------



## cmzaha (May 23, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Good luck with everything Carolyn. It seems that you really have no options.


No I do not. I had a teleconference with my attorney and a Whittier Attorney, they both conferred that nothing will get done unless I file. Mom is going to hate me for this one, but in the end I will know I did it all for her health and safety. Sadly I am sure my sister will fight this with mom's money which is needed for her care  I do not need to pull my hair out, it is falling out like crazy and my hands are so broken out that I cannot really cook and certainly cannot make soap. Doc tells me it is stress...


----------



## Deborah Long (May 23, 2019)

*hugs*  Hang in there!  We're all pulling for you - and your mom!


----------



## Cellador (May 24, 2019)

So sorry you are under so much stress, Carolyn. I cannot believe your sister is doing this!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 24, 2019)

Doing the right thing can be so difficult when family members don’t agree or act in their own self interest.  Your willingness to do the right thing for your mom at your own emotional and financial expense is a gift that I think you will not regret in the long run.  I admire your strength and your husband for giving you the support you needed to make a difficult decision. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## earlene (May 24, 2019)

I am so sorry, Carolyn.  I truly do wish there was something I could do to help you and your mom.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 24, 2019)

Best of luck--sorry you are going thru this.  sorry to hear the stress is effecting your body like it is, hopefully it doesn't take too long to resolve


----------



## cmzaha (May 24, 2019)

Thankyou everyone. Mom is going to hate me for this one. But I told my husband at this point in her life she at least deserves to have good food to eat, and my half sibling cannot even do that for her. This is someone that could not even send flowers to her own Father's Funeral or even get the grave marker ordered, and she has mom believing she is the greatest person on earth. I do not have to do this and could let her stay in the h*** hole she has helped create. Sadly she does not seem to fully comprehend the situation. I also do not know what else to do to see my mom while she is still alive and I know I will not even be notified if and when my mother passes away or is in the hospital.


----------



## earlene (May 24, 2019)

You are right, of course.  Just remember to do for your half-sister what you know she would not do for you. 


cmzaha said:


> I also do not know what else to do to see my mom while she is still alive and I know I will not even be notified if and when my mother passes away or is in the hospital.



If I were in your shoes, I would be tempted to limit visits, at least in the beginnning, but notification of hospitalizations and of course, death is important.  That is, unless her doctor feels that visits by half sister would exacerbate her condition after visits.  Sometimes doctors will discourage certain visitors for that very reason.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 5, 2019)

Newest Update. Nothing has changed still not seen my mom since March 1. 
If anyone has a pull upstairs I need all the prayers I can get. I go to court Thursday to try to get this Order of Protection removed.

So my sister had to drag my mom back through the hot desert in an old car to attend court. The B**** is going to kill my mom with all this. I am just praying I get a decent judge that sees through my so-called sister. The problem is she is from AZ I am from CA...


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 5, 2019)

I hope you get a judge who can see what is going on and takes your moms best interest to heart.  so your mom is going to be in court when you try to get the OP dropped?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 5, 2019)

Praying, Carolyn!


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Aug 5, 2019)

This has been so hard on you. I hope you finally get some positive results. Prayers.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I hope you get a judge who can see what is going on and takes your moms best interest to heart.  so your mom is going to be in court when you try to get the OP dropped?


Not sure if she will be there, but she is in AZ with my sister as far as I can tell. When my sister has to go home to get her Oxycodone and litany of other meds she has to take mom with her. Saying my prayers.

Thankyou all we will see, but my snake of a sister seems to always get her way since she is so adept at lying. I am already really nervous, and I do not take pills to help the nerves...


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 5, 2019)

You have been such a blessing to me and I pray that your good seeds and karma will bring good will to you on this and above all, I pray the Pauline Prayers for you.

Ephesians 1:17–21 (NLT)

17 asking God, the glorious Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, to give you spiritual wisdom* and insight so that you might grow in your knowledge of God. 18 I pray that your hearts will be flooded with light so that you can understand the confident hope he has given to those he called—his holy people who are his rich and glorious inheritance.*

19 I also pray that you will understand the incredible greatness of God’s power for us who believe him. This is the same mighty power 20 that raised Christ from the dead and seated him in the place of honor at God’s right hand in the heavenly realms. 21 Now he is far above any ruler or authority or power or leader or anything else—not only in this world but also in the world to come.

Ephesians 3:16–20 (NLT)

16 I pray that from his glorious, unlimited resources he will empower you with inner strength through his Spirit. 17 Then Christ will make his home in your hearts as you trust in him. Your roots will grow down into God’s love and keep you strong. 18 And may you have the power to understand, as all God’s people should, how wide, how long, how high, and how deep his love is. 19 May you experience the love of Christ, though it is too great to understand fully. Then you will be made complete with all the fullness of life and power that comes from God.

20 Now all glory to God, who is able, through his mighty power at work within us, to accomplish infinitely more than we might ask or think.

I will also keep praying it for you as it is currently helping me to keep Faith and Hope.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2019)

Sending prayers that it goes in your favor.  Stay strong!


----------



## Kari Howie (Aug 6, 2019)

I am so so sorry that you are going through this. I find great peace in reading the Bible, especially in times when I must walk through the valleys. May God grant you the peace that surpasses all understanding and if it pleases Him, may you be granted the fulfillment of your requests.


----------



## earlene (Aug 6, 2019)

I doubt I have any pull whatsoever, Carolyn.  But in spite of that fact, I continue to lend my voice to the many for you and your mother's peace and welfare.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 6, 2019)

Praying to God, who is on the side of truth, to give wisdom and discernment to the presiding judge so that he or she is able to see right past your sister's lies and get straight to the truth of what's really going on, and that the verdict be decided on the truth, and that the wrongful order of protection which was based on lies, be rescinded. Amen!


IrishLass


----------



## szaza (Aug 8, 2019)

Good luck in court today! It sounds like a horrible situation, having to go to court over family matters.. I hope the judge will be wise and rule in your mother's best interest.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 15, 2019)

Newest Update in case anyone has to get an Order Of Protection removed in a different state. I am now in the $20k dollar and it is still not resolved 100%. I just got my Attorney in Californias Bill for $16+ thousand and still have not received the bill from my AZ Attorney. My sister just taking my retirement to fight her C**P and I still have not seen mom. 

The AZ Judge dismissed the Order of Protection with terms. Terms were to be I let Denise know I am coming over to see mom so she can leave the house since she is so afraid of me. Okay with me I want nothing to do with her. I am to text her and tell her I am coming over and she keeps denying me. So more Attorney fees.   Of course, the B**** would love to break me. 

I still have the issue if I want to go for a converatorship. Part of the expenses is the fact the attorney started the paperwork for all the filings and I backed up. So that part of the bill is on me. So this is my not so great update, other than the OOP is dismissed with terms, which she is not following. She has it in her sick mind it is a "Visitation Trial."


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 15, 2019)

Is she not getting in trouble for denying you your visitations?
What would happen if you told her you are coming and just showed up? 
You'd think that if you had the paperwork, the cops could make her leave as long as you gave her adequate notice.


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 15, 2019)

Notify your "Sister" and the police that you are going to visit your mom. See what king of push back you get from the LEOs. If they are with you and the ruling/ law then have as pleasant a visit as you can as often as you can. You can use this ruling to push the B***h over the edge. Her sanity is beyond question.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 15, 2019)

This sounds like an awful, stressful mess and I’m sorry it is happening in your world.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 15, 2019)

At this point, I want to comply with the Judge's orders, by sending her a text message so she leaves the house. This will help in the long run if I go for a converstorship showing I tried to comply and she refused. She is a very sick lady.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 15, 2019)

I've been hoping to hear you had a better outcome. A little progress is better than none. Still so sorry nothing is resolved and you have to continue to deal with this nightmare.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 16, 2019)

Thankyou everyone. Hope no one else has to go through this.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 16, 2019)

Carolyn, I'm so very sorry you have to go through this.  Keeping you, your mom and family in my prayers.   Why does some family have to be so miserable.


----------



## scard (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm so sorry this is still dragging on for you Carolyn, I hope you get to see your mother soon.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 18, 2019)

Karma will get her sweetie. Hang in there.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 18, 2019)

well it really doesn't matter if she thinks its a trial visitation does it?  do it how the judge ordered you to do it--I suppose she has to let you know she got the text though? so that could be an issue


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 19, 2019)

The judge really did not order anything her dismissed the OP with terms, worked out between our attorneys. I went to see mom today and found out my sister has bought a Cadillac. Might not be a new one but it is new enough to still be pricey.  Interesting, when she has no money of her own. So I might have to go for the conservatorship, which I have been trying to avoid.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 19, 2019)

How is your mom?


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes.
How IS your mom?


dibbles said:


> How is your mom?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 19, 2019)

must have been nice to finally see your mom--hope she was ok


----------



## earlene (Aug 20, 2019)

Carolyn, I am happy to read you did at last see your mom.  How did it go?  I hope your mom was happy to see you and wasn't too conflicted by the animosity that she must notice.  This situation has to be very hard on your mother, as well.


----------

